# Retrofit Low Slope Flat Roof



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

"My understanding is as long as I stop the humidity getting to the roof deck, I should be ok?
"
I don't know what that means. I also don't know why you think venting a flat roof is difficult. There are vents specifically engineered for a flat roof.
I'd use blown in insulation and the same time I installed the roof vents so you could spray in the insulation through the vent holes.


----------



## RJC1975 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks Ron6519,
My understanding was the roof deck will rot if moister is trapped in the roof space, hence the need for ventilation. But I'm hoping for a non-vented solution, if possible. As I'm a beginner DIYer, I'm hoping to avoid roof penetrations and there's difficulty accessing the soffits to install vents.
Do you think there is a non-vented solution?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are millions of under and non vented roofs. They don't rot. Super heated air trapped does deteriorate the roof material over time and will effect the wood. More with making it brittle due to the excessive heat.
The roof should be vented. One's inability to do so doesn't change the need.


----------



## TheUnknowing (Sep 17, 2015)

Out of curiosity, can you add some information on the size of the home and the heating bills?
I'm in a somewhat similar situation. I'm thinking about one layer of closed cell spray foam for insulation and sealing, and cellulose on top of that.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

*Fig. 4*; http://buildingscience.com/document.../irc-faq-conditioned-attics?searchterm=attic+

Gary


----------

